

What is the next big thing after 'Big Data'; 'Big Sensor web Era' - abdullahisham
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensor_web

======
abdullahisham
The idea is that sensors will transmit data at the speed of light (taking into
account delay on networks). If an earthquake was to have its epicenter 20
miles away, you could know about it 10 seconds before you felt the ground
shake. [http://www.bigdata-startups.com/the-great-sensor-era-
brontob...](http://www.bigdata-startups.com/the-great-sensor-era-brontobytes-
will-change-society/)

